
Why Did Nick Denton Think Peter Thiel Was Behind the Hulk Hogan Suit? - mathattack
http://www.recode.net/2016/5/24/11765246/peter-thiel-nick-denton-hulk-hogan-gawker-valleywag
======
draw_down
Well, how many _other_ people were running around literally calling Valleywag
"terrorists"?

